# Aide: Ftp chez free en SSH de mon université...



## peteskwal (7 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour... 

je sais pas trop s'il y aura une bonne ame volontaire pour me donner un coup de main, mais je tente!

Alors voila mon probleme:

Je suis recent switcher.
Je me connecte a partir de mon université sur mon ibook.
Je ne m'y connais pas en commande unix et autre trucs dans le terminal.

Maintenant ce que je veux faire est la chose suivante: Me connecter a mes espace free.fr en ftp, et a mon service info voila ce qu'on me repond (il ne sont pas vraiment disposés a m'aider plus que ca )

Vous ne pouvez pas utiliser directement un client FTP depuis votre PC
personnel pour sortir vers des serveurs extérieurs. Vous devez utiliser
SSH ; la documentation est accessible sur le site :
http://www.utc.fr/~5000/ssh/

Alors maintenant le probleme se pose de comment utiliser ssh.

J'ai essayé nifty ssh, mais je ne comprend pas. J'ai essayé de trouver d'autres logiciel, mais jamais je n'ai trouver ou configurer tout ce qu'il indiquent.


Alors je me tourne vers macgé... en esperant y comprendre qque chose!!

Merci d'avance donc!

PS: Si par hasard ce n'est pas supporté chez free, expliquez moi tout de meme comment faire, car j'ai un autre espace sur leque ca sera possible.


----------



## daffyb (7 Décembre 2004)

Je crois que ma réponse est hors sujet..............

 Je pense que ton université de demande de passer en SSH sur une machine extérieur et depuis cette machine te connecter en ftp sur le site de free.
  Sait tu ce qu'est le ssh ? Ca permet de piloter une machine unix á distance par ligne de commande.
  Voici ce que je fais régulièrement.
  # prérequis :
      Dans préférence système, rubrique partage, ouverture de session à distance activé et firewall configuré en conséquence
       Connaitre l'ip du Mac qui est à la maison

  # la manip :
  Au boulot, sous WinXP, j'utilise Putty. A partir de Putty, je me connecte à mon iMac qui est à la maison.
  J'entre mon login et mon mot de passe.
  Là, toujours en ligne de commande, je peux taper ftp ftpperso.free.fr
  Voilà, tu es connecté en ftp à ton site Free. Bien entendu, il faut savoir se servie un peu du ftp par le terminal...
  -----------------------------------------

 Comme je pense être hors sujet, je termine en disant que je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de ce type de connexion quand de toute façon on n'a pas accès en ftp après. Pour ma part, je m'en sers pour accéder à un ftp qui est dans le réseau local de la machine ssh...

  [edit]
 Si l'objectif est de se connecter en ssh directement chez free, alors là, je crois que c'est pas possible. Par contre, tu peux utiliser cette astuce :
 Tu installes le fichier php3 joint sur ton site web avec un nom à la con du genre super_ftp_qui_dechire.php3 ou alors, tu te débrouilles pour le mettre dans un dossier protégé. à partir de là, tu as comme un serveur ftp, mais dans un navigateur web. C'est plus dans le sujet ça non ?
  [/edit]
 ça ressemnble à ça :


----------



## peteskwal (7 Décembre 2004)

tes pieces joint m'interessent nettement plus... merci! Je vais mettre ca a noel de chez moi...

Mais a priori ca dot etre possible, vu ce qu'ils expliquent sur la page que j'ai donné... reste a comprendre.


----------



## daffyb (7 Décembre 2004)

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux rediriger ce post dans la section réseau, car, après avoir visité tes liens, il s'agit d'ouvrir un tunnel. Ca, je ne sais pas faire.
 désolé.
 Peut-être qu'un man ssh dans le terminal t'aidera


----------



## peteskwal (8 Décembre 2004)

Ok, ben si qqun peut le rediriger?? merci d'avance.


----------



## molgow (8 Décembre 2004)

Je trouve ça étrange. Pourquoi ton université empêche les connexions non sécurisées vers l'extérieur ?! Es-tu sûr d'avoir bien compris ? 
 Dans la mienne, je peux faire n'importe quoi de l'intérieur vers l'extérieur, mais pour me connecter de l'extérieur sur une machine du campus, je dois utiliser obligatoirement un protocole sécurisé. Pour le transfert de fichiers, il existe le SFTP. Pour te connecter à ton compte Free, je ne vois que cette solution (mais ça m'étonnerait que ce soit possible) ou alors comme disait daffyb, utiliser une machine intermédiaire sur laquelle tu as la possibilité de te connecter en SSH.


----------



## peteskwal (8 Décembre 2004)

ben non justement rien n'est possible...

a l'aide!


----------



## Bilbo (8 Décembre 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il vaut mieux rediriger ce post dans la section réseau


On fait notre job comme on veut, d'abord.  

Pour faire un tunnel SSH, il faut que les deux bouts du tunnel soient d'accord. Passer ainsi chez Free n'est certainement pas possible. La seule solution envisageable est de discuter avec l'administrateur du réseau pour qu'il te donne les droits de faire du FTP. À mon avis, c'est pas gagné.

À+


----------

